# Revolvers for Women: Guess Again



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2018/11/kat-ainsworth/revolvers-for-women-guess-again/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

She's right!

My wife, Jean, barely five feet tall, and less than 100 pounds when fully dressed and soaking wet, learned to shoot pistol with one of my .45 ACP M1911s.
And she took to it like a fish to water.
And she'd carry that 1911, except that she can't conceal it on her tiny, skinny body. Some part of it will always be sticking out, and she'd also list to starboard.

So she tried every pistol we had on hand, including "a little revolver for the little lady."
Nope. None of 'em.

She was good enough with a pistol to make up her own mind, so I took her to a gun store and turned her loose.
Her choice? A Kel-Tec P-3AT, a .380 ACP mini-pistol.
And she's good with it. Better than me, now, since I've become arthritic.

If you ever see a chunky 5'10" with a white beard holding hands with a tiny, pretty, skinny chick, do your best not to annoy her.
She's deadly.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Good article BackyardCowboy. Far too many of us have been guilty of steering women to revolvers without realizing that they may not be the best option.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Strange enough, my wife likes shooting my revolvers. She especially likes the Ruger LCR, in standard pressure .38's only though.


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

Belatedly came across this thread. FWIW, the women in our extended family have all been around firearms forever, but are not recreational shooters, have written no magazine articles about guns, have no firearm blog or You Tube channels, etc. But the women in the family who have chosen firearms for their personal use, all chose S&W 5-shot revolvers. They could legally and financially have had about any type of firearm they wanted, including big Magnums, high capacity semi-autos with suppressor and Skull Crusher option, etc. But they all chose boring old low capacity, untactical, little revolvers. Go figure


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Like Steve I've seen a very tiny young lady have no trouble with a full size 1911 .45 ACP . She had major trouble with the small .38 revolver in single and double action. I thought the glock 43 or similar size pistol would be a good fit, nope to small did not absorb enough recoil. She is very comfortable with glock 19 or something in that size range. I think it is important to let anyone try some different guns and let them decide.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

The first gun my wife ever shot was a Ruger LCR 38. She hit center mass at 7 yards every time but I think her groups would be half that size with a Smith & Wesson M&P 380 Shield EZ & she would enjoy shooting it more. But I can't drag her to the range again to try one. She thinks semis are "too complicated." Yep, driving was too complicated at 15 but we all learned. She took a women's beginner gun class. 4-5 hours, lots of shooting various pistols & revolvers but says she'll carry the LCR when/if she gets her CCL. I carry the LCR sometimes but prefer my SIG P290RS 9mm.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I steer a lot of newbies towards revolvers,,,
But not because of their gender.

If I find a person isn't going to "get into guns" and practice a lot,,,
I'm more inclined to suggest a revolver than a semi-auto.

Maybe my thoughts are overly simplistic,,,
But I can 't recommend a semi unless they are going to learn to use it properly.

That means practicing enough to learn how to deal with malfunctions,,,
DA revolvers are the original point and click interface.

Aarond

.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

aarondhgraham said:


> I steer a lot of newbies towards revolvers,,,
> But not because of their gender.
> 
> If I find a person isn't going to "get into guns" and practice a lot,,,
> ...


Point
Click
*BANG*


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

rustygun said:


> Like Steve I've seen a very tiny young lady have no trouble with a full size 1911 .45 ACP . She had major trouble with the small .38 revolver in single and double action. I thought the glock 43 or similar size pistol would be a good fit, nope to small did not absorb enough recoil. She is very comfortable with glock 19 or something in that size range. I think it is important to let anyone try some different guns and let them decide.


Yup, let her pick the gun...or let the gun pick her, but DO NOT pick the gun for her.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

berettatoter said:


> Yup, let her pick the gun...or let the gun pick her, but DO NOT pick the gun for her.


^^^ This right here^^^!!
If ANYONE doesn't feel comfortable with a particular handgun, they will probably be turned off on shooting.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife earned her CCW permit so many years ago, with a S&W model 60. She did very well with it.


----------



## jonjon (Jul 27, 2020)

My wife loves my S&W model 15. She can't shoot worth a darn anymore but she trys.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Revolvers in DA have a long heavy trigger pull. Women over the broad scope, and most men, don't play all that well with it. SA is a different animal. That animal is still limited to 5-6 rounds, and either plumb rowdy or rather anemic with the rowdy recoil.
It drives me nuts when men get their woman a tiny gun because it's "cute". Small frame pistols aren't for the beginner or the weaker hands. Hard to hold, recoil is magnified, and controls are small, ammo is limited. I ask why they hate their wife/GF/mother/sister.
LostWife is proficient with most pistols and rifles. She tried to steal mu G23 fro years, until I got her a XDM, and now I try to steal it. The only thing I hate about the XD, is I didn't get two when the price was smoking.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

The S&W EZ 380 I mentioned, well never mind. Could barely get it to fire & when it did it stove piped half the rounds. At least the one I rented. My wife did a comparison between my Ruger LCR, LCRX 2" & LCRX 3" all 38 Special. She did much better in single-action, especially with the 3" barrel. She really likes the LCRX. Her sister hates them all. She's not strong enough to cock the hammer & barely strong enough to pull the trigger in DAO mode. And she says it's too heavy & kicks too hard, even with wadcutters. 15.9 ounces loaded is too heavy? My wife doesn't complain about the 40 ounce revolver I got her for a night stand gun when I worked night shift. She shoots it well. They're both taking another beginner pistol class next week to prepare for a CCL class. The last time was 5 years ago & they forgot a lot & didn't get to the range much so I suggested to my wife don't wait 5 more years to get it, I won't pay for a 3rd beginner class in 5 years. I don't want her unarmed in this crazy world if she outlives me.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I had let my sister try my G23.4. She did not have the strength to operate the gun. We rented a 642 but she did not like it. It was hard for her to handle with +P rounds.

She had borrowed my S&W 19-5 using 38 Special cartridges to quality. She did very well with that gun. The hunt is on for a good S&W Model 10.


----------

